# Thoughts on Bong Isolator?



## jengaback (Dec 6, 2021)

I've had a look around and there doesn't seem to be much talk of the bong isolator on here. I have a gen2 europiccola and now I'm having to do 2 shots back to back regularly for my partner, I'm getting pretty bored of faffing around with bowls of cold water etc to manage the temperature. Does anyone have any experience with using the isolator and if so did you just get it from coffee sensor or does someone in the uk get them in?


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Are you a member of the LA Pav facebook group? They do go into fantastical detail! I was thinking of doing the mod but instead I adjusted the pressure stat to give a consistent lower group head temperature (I don't steam on the La Pav so I don't care about that). Still experimenting but it seems to work. Mine has the pressure gauge on the grouphead so all I've done is add on of those el cheapo group head thermometers


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

I took mine off and just lowered the stat, I only pull two shots at a time and found the first shot temperature too low and the second had disapting crema. However it may be down to my technique as wasn't using the La pav for ages


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The bong isolator, especially the revised version, is great at stabilising the group on the pavonis, it is best on the brass group sleeves versions.


----------

